# NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan Final Specifications, Internal Benchmarks Revealed



## btarunr (Feb 19, 2013)

Specifications of NVIDIA's upcoming high-end graphics card, the GeForce GTX Titan, which were reported in the press over the last couple of weeks, are bang on target, according to a specs sheet leaked by 3DCenter.org, which is allegedly part of the card's press-deck. According to the specs sheet, the GTX Titan indeed features 2,688 out of the 2,880 CUDA cores present on the GK110 silicon, 6 GB of GDDR5 memory across a 384-bit wide memory interface, and draws power from a combination of 6-pin and 8-pin PCIe power connectors. 

The GeForce GTX Titan core is clocked at 837 MHz, with a GPU Boost frequency of 876 MHz, and 6.00 GHz memory, churning out 288 GB/s of memory bandwidth. The chip features a single-precision floating-point performance figure of 4.5 TFLOP/s, and 1.3 TFLOP/s double-precision. Despite its hefty specs that include a 7.1 billion-transistor ASIC and 24 GDDR5 memory chips, NVIDIA rates the card's TDP at just 250W. 





More slides and benchmark figures follow.



The next slide leaked by the source reveals key features of the reference design cooling solution, which uses a large lateral blower that features RPM and voltage-based speed control on the software side, a vapor-chamber plate that draws heat from the GPU, memory, and VRM; and an extended aluminum fin stack that increases surface area of dissipation. 





Next up, we have performance numbers by NVIDIA. In the first slide, we see the GTX Titan pitted against the GTX 680, in Crysis 3. The GTX Titan is shown to deliver about 29 percent higher frame-rates, while being a tiny bit quieter than the GTX 680. 

In the second slide, we see three GeForce GTX Titans (3-way SLI) pitted against a pair of GeForce GTX 690 dual-GPU cards (quad-SLI). In every test, the Titan trio is shown to be faster than GTX 690 Quad-SLI. In Crysis 3, GTX Titan 3-way SLI is shown to be about 75 percent faster; 100 percent faster in Max Payne 3, 40 percent faster in TESV: Skyrim, and 95 percent faster in Far Cry 3. Why this comparison matters for NVIDIA is that if Titan does end up being a $1000 product, NVIDIA will have to sell three of them while offering something significantly better than GTX 690 quad-SLI.



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## matar (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice now that's a GTX


----------



## Phusius (Feb 19, 2013)

nice, if it was $499 I might bite, but 700/900 w.e price its going to be, hellz no.


----------



## jihadjoe (Feb 19, 2013)

~30% more than a 680? Well that's a bit underwhelming.


----------



## Huddo93 (Feb 19, 2013)

For the price to performance ratio I will be hoping that once prices normalize the card would be around $700-750. If its anymore than that I don't know if anyone will really bother buying it apart from people with heaps of money to blow on the best hardware.


----------



## claylomax (Feb 19, 2013)

jihadjoe said:


> ~30% more than a 680? Well that's a bit underwhelming.



But is it 30% more expensive than a GTX 680?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 19, 2013)

Can't wait to get one!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 19, 2013)

jihadjoe said:


> ~30% more than a 680? Well that's a bit underwhelming.



Im pretty sure thats not even with certified Titan drivers too.



Phusius said:


> nice, if it was $499 I might bite, but 700/900 w.e price its going to be, hellz no.



The chance of this card being $499 is about at the same level that the world was going to end in 2012. Absolutely ZERO chance.


----------



## renz496 (Feb 19, 2013)

quick question: will they keep the compute performance (especially DP) intact or will it be crippled just like Fermi was?


----------



## svl7 (Feb 19, 2013)

@renz496: Well... since this is Nvidia we're talking about you can bet that it will be totally crippled... The other question is of course what happens if you put a Tesla vbios on that thing. Most likely won't work either.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 19, 2013)

claylomax said:


> But is it 30% more expensive than a GTX 680?



If the $1000 rumor is true, it's over 120% more expensive.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 19, 2013)

renz496 said:


> quick question: will they keep the compute performance (especially DP) intact or will it be crippled just like Fermi was?


If you RTA you'll note that the FP64 figure is quoted as 1.3 TFLOPS- which is ballpark for the 1/3 rate (FP64:FP32) that the GK 110 has natively with the K20 (and presumably K6000).

Quick math says
837 * 2688 shaders * 2 op/clock = 4499.7 TFLOP FP32 / 3 = 1.5 TFLOP FP64


----------



## Protagonist (Feb 19, 2013)

I know for a fact W1zzerd has been toying around with this GFX for a while now. The official W1zzerd review its about time,...


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 19, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> If you RTA you'll note that the FP64 figure is quoted as 1.3 TFLOPS- which is ballpark for the 1/3 rate (FP64:FP32) that the GK 110 has natively with the K20 (and presumably K6000).
> 
> Quick math says
> 837 * 2688 shaders * 2 op/clock = 4499.7 TFLOP FP32 / 3 = 1.5 TFLOP FP64



What about DP?  I'm sure that is still being crippled, otherwise it seriously dilutes the price/performance of the K20.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 19, 2013)

Protagonist said:


> I know for a fact W1zzerd has been toying around with this GFX for a while now.



huh? what?


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 19, 2013)

^^ Lolz 

It's like 2 GTX660Ti's in one package


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 19, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> huh? what?



Remember that Hooker and that night of drug abuse.  You were talking in your sleep about the review you were writing up.  Worst part is, that hooker wasn't a she....


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 19, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Remember that Hooker and that night of drug abuse.  You were talking in your sleep about the review you were writing up.  Worst part is, that hooker wasn't a she....



i don't sleep in such nights


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 19, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> What about DP?  I'm sure that is still being crippled, otherwise it seriously dilutes the price/performance of the K20.



Well, FP64 = Double precision.
I'm also going by the available information in the leak.
As for diluting the K20/K6000, that has usually been the case of artificially limiting FP64 performance in gaming cards. Maybe the Titan is a special case- if so, and the user requires FP64 but has no need of ECC memory or pro drivers and 24/7 support, then the Titan makes an attractive alternative to a $3K Tesla K20 or $4.5K K20X


----------



## buggalugs (Feb 19, 2013)

Its not that much faster. For Crysis3,  37 fps vs 48 fps...isnt that closer to 25%? It aint that much faster than a 7970 Matrix, maybe 10-15% and they want $900 or something?. Fark, underwhelming.

 The way they were talking I was expecting a good 50% faster than a 7970 or 680.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Feb 19, 2013)

btarunr said:


> if Titan does end up *being a $1000 product*, NVIDIA will have to sell three of them while *offering something significantly better than GTX 690 quad-SLI*









It's bloody brilliant


----------



## claylomax (Feb 19, 2013)

btarunr said:


> If the $1000 rumor is true, it's over 120% more expensive.



Thanks. So that means around £800 here in the UK. Wonderful. I can get two 7970 GHZ for that or less than that.


----------



## Protagonist (Feb 19, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> huh? what?



I don't have to spell it out,... remember the EVGA GTX670 FTW SIG2, GPU-Z screen shot, something never got released and you had it and it hasn't been released  so i guess it will come out with Titan, instead they gave us a higher version, than what you had.


----------



## Phusius (Feb 19, 2013)

buggalugs said:


> Its not that much faster. For Crysis3,  37 fps vs 48 fps...isnt that closer to 25%? It aint that much faster than a 7970 Matrix, maybe 10-15% and they want $900 or something?. Fark, underwhelming.
> 
> The way they were talking I was expecting a good 50% faster than a 7970 or 680.



same.  my 7950 at 1200 core does the job just fine thanks, have fun wasting your money 

my 7950 only cost me $200 as well, after I sold the 3 free games it came with


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Despite being a long time Nvidia fan when it comes to graphics:

>Assuming a release price of $900, it would be ~$1150 here in my country (in Yurip) after including all the taxes an sh*t.
_uhm, ghey._


----------



## Nordic (Feb 19, 2013)

Phusius said:


> same.  my 7950 at 1200 core does the job just fine thanks, have fun wasting your money
> 
> my 7950 only cost me $200 as well, after I sold the 3 free games it came with



Bragging in this thread also?


----------



## Phusius (Feb 19, 2013)

james888 said:


> Bragging in this thread also?



just pointing out that AMD is cheaper


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 19, 2013)

I can't believe nobody has leaked the actual NDA.


----------



## xenocide (Feb 19, 2013)

Phusius said:


> just pointing out that AMD is cheaper



AMD has been cheaper for quite some time, but I'll admit when I was looking at my 670 I was tempted by the HD7970, but then I remembered how bad the drivers already were for my HD5850, and how bad they were for my HD4870, and decided it was worth the premium


----------



## Phusius (Feb 19, 2013)

xenocide said:


> AMD has been cheaper for quite some time, but I'll admit when I was looking at my 670 I was tempted by the HD7970, but then I remembered how bad the drivers already were for my HD5850, and how bad they were for my HD4870, and decided it was worth the premium



never once had a problem with drivers, including the beta ones... but im new to PC's. this is my first true gaming pc.  /shrug


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm not a mod but can we keep AMD drivers out of the thread please?  It's about Titan and it's leaked benchmarks, by all accounts compare a 7970 to those but an isolated fart in the wind about AMD drivers is just trolling.


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Feb 19, 2013)

So far recap from Oj101 XS member :



> Crysis 2
> Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition: 68 %
> GeForce GTX 680: 65 %
> GeForce GTX Titan: 100 %
> ...



So, when the official review will come?NDA?


----------



## xenocide (Feb 19, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm not a mod but can we keep AMD drivers out of the thread please?  It's about Titan and it's leaked benchmarks, by all accounts compare a 7970 to those but an isolated fart in the wind about AMD drivers is just trolling.



By that rationale AMD shouldn't even be mentioned in articles about Nvidia products, yet somehow they always are.  

Honestly I am more intrigued to see how this does since GK100 never really showed up.  Should make for an interesting card regardless, and damn does it look good (improvement on even the 690's design).  Essentially, unless it drops below $650 it's not exactly cost effective, but does offer nice bragging right I suppose.



Rahmat Sofyan said:


> So, when the official review will come?NDA?



Rumor says NDA drops later today and reviews go out on thursday.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 19, 2013)

claylomax said:


> Thanks. So that means around £800 here in the UK. Wonderful. I can get two 7970 GHZ for that or less than that.



But if you get *three* of this Titans, how are you going to replicate this performance with other cards?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> But if you get *three* of this Titans, how are you going to replicate this performance with other cards?



In case of getting three Titans, one could go cry in a corner over the fact that the same money could get Ya a sweet-ass ride, some swag and other sh*t, and thus, the ability to ride around town picking up chicks. And if done well, Ya probably would still have some cash left.

TL;DR - crack is cheaper.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 19, 2013)

Vinska said:


> In case of getting three Titans, one could go cry in a corner over the fact that the same money could get Ya a sweet-ass ride, some swag and other sh*t, and thus, the ability to ride around town picking up chicks. And if done well, Ya probably would still have some cash left.
> 
> TL;DR - crack is cheaper.



If the rumoured $1000 a card is true, then 3 of them will not even pay for half a year's rent in Soviet Britain, let alone a sweet-ass ride.


----------



## Abate (Feb 19, 2013)

Phusius said:


> just pointing out that AMD is cheaper



Just take a look @ Asus Ares II's price and compare it with GTX 690's price and performance. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/ARES_II/27.html

Now tell me AMD Cards are cheap..


----------



## claylomax (Feb 19, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> If the rumoured $1000 a card is true, then 3 of them will not even pay for half a year's rent in Soviet Britain, let alone a sweet-ass ride.



With the price of three Titans I can pay my rent for five months (bills included).


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 19, 2013)

if still on $850 i will prefer 2x GTX640 4G in SLI.


----------



## Kaynar (Feb 19, 2013)

So it's set... I'm getting a second 7970 for xfire...


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> If the rumoured $1000 a card is true, then 3 of them will not even pay for half a year's rent in Soviet Britain, let alone a sweet-ass ride.





claylomax said:


> With the price of three Titans I can pay my rent for five months (bills included).



MEANWHILE, 3x Titans would be very close to my _yearly income_.
So I am just hoping for a little price drop on 670 and/or 680 && get two of those some time soon.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 19, 2013)

Most likely the price will be between 680 and 690.


----------



## Kaynar (Feb 19, 2013)

Vinska said:


> MEANWHILE, 3x Titans would be very close to my _yearly income_.
> So I am just hoping for a little price drop on 670 and/or 680 && get two of those some time soon.



Well you dont HAVE to buy 3 Titans, its just that this was the only way to prove that their card is worth that price... compare a $3000 setup to a nearly £2500 setup, show its 75% faster for just $500 more, win.

This card reminds me of several people on this website posting about how during the last GPU generations the performance of the new top card is better while the price has also increased dramatically...


----------



## Dangi (Feb 19, 2013)

So you need to spend 3.000$ in a 3-SLI to beat a 2.000$ 4-SLI ??

That's clever............nice one Nvidia


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 19, 2013)

MEANWHILE
wonder how this 3x Titan SLI would do against 4x 7970 Crossfire, which is both cheaper and faster than 2x 690 quad-sli


----------



## jihadjoe (Feb 19, 2013)

Get 3 cards? But aren't there going to be only 10,000 Titans?
Jen Hsun must be doing this just to see fights break out in a line full of rich people.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 19, 2013)

Vinska said:


> MEANWHILE
> wonder how this would do against* 4x 7970 Crossfire*, which is potentially both cheaper and faster than 2x 690 quad-sli



Sounds like a recipe for disaster to me.


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 19, 2013)

xenocide said:


> By that rationale AMD shouldn't even be mentioned in articles about Nvidia products, yet somehow they always are.
> 
> Honestly I am more intrigued to see how this does since GK100 never really showed up.  Should make for an interesting card regardless, and damn does it look good (improvement on even the 690's design).  Essentially, unless it drops below $650 it's not exactly cost effective, but does offer nice bragging right I suppose.
> 
> ...



Yes!
 Until then its all speculation, it looks great!!


----------



## Ikaruga (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm afraid some people in this thread are missing the point. We all know that Nvidia is much more expensive compared to AMD, someone has to have a better price/performance ratio between the two, and (sadly for us) it's not Nvidia for quite a long time now. 

But ask yourself: 
- is it the fastest card on the planet? The answer is yes.
- does it scale brutally well as the resolution increases, especially in SLI configuration? That's probably a yes again
- as a high-end card, is it more power efficient than the competitions? Yep, looks like it is.
- etc,etc 

It's like asking: can you buy a car which only costs you a few hundred thousands $ and which will perform near or just as good as cars costing a million $ would? Yep, but they still sell cars worth million(s) because there is a market for it. 

There is a demand for the best, and some people just don't care about the money. New innovations and top performance products were never cheap. If you can forget the price and look at what the card can do, this card currently just owns everything out there, period.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 19, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> Hey guys, I'm afraid some people in this thread are missing the point. We all know that Nvidia is much more expensive compared to AMD, someone has to have a better price/performance ratio between the two, and (sadly for us) it's not Nvidia for quite a long time now.
> 
> But ask yourself:
> - is it the fastest card on the planet? The answer is yes.
> ...



This is essentially the reason why the GTX 690 is the tell tale card here for gauging it's 'value'.  I mentioned elsewhere the 690 scales very well indeed being a dual chip card.  It's also quieter than the 680 and consumes a ridiculously low amount of power.
I'd even go so far as to argue that the engineering on the 690 is more impressive than the big ass old school Nvidia approach of having huge die sizes (a la Titan).

Given the sli capabilities of the 690 (works in pretty much every game of note) if the Titan card is not as good but costs more then the Titan card is a bum deal.  I know folk always argue that dual cards are not as good as single cards but I've never seen that proven with the 690.  On my 7970's, yes, crossfire not so proficient (still good though) but 690's have proven their position.

Titan ought to be cheaper than the 690 - then it works. It should cost way more than a 680 - it deserves to but it needs to hit the right spot.

Here's hoping.


----------



## Zubasa (Feb 19, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> Sounds like a recipe for disaster to me.


Quad-GPU scaling in general is a freaking disaster


----------



## Ikaruga (Feb 19, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> This is essentially the reason why the GTX 690 is the tell tale card here for gauging it's 'value'.



I said what I said as single GPU cards in mind ofc, and iirc the 690 was also 1K$ when it came out, so it was not cheaper than two 680s at that time. Don't forget that this is a 384bit Kepler, so it might hold well at ultra-high resolutions (we don't know for sure if it's slower), but being a single chip design is always a plus imho, so let's not jump into conclusions without seeing how Wizzard tests "her" capabilities.

I have to admit, I'm also not really a dual-card/SLI/Xfire fan, but I still find it fascinating and promising that  - with such power consumption - there is a possibility of a dual GK110 card in the near future (to hold the candle until next generation arrives). 
Events like these will probably also force AMD to move soon, which can lead to a  - much needed - price war perhaps


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 19, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> Events like these will probably also force AMD to move soon, which can lead to a  - much needed - price war perhaps



AMD is already moving, and I can see the price war already happening. This is just a bragging rights card, the masses will never be able to afford the card. The trickle down models will not be much better than what AMD is already offering.


----------



## Ikaruga (Feb 19, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> This is just a bragging rights card, the masses will never be able to afford the card. The trickle down models will not be much better than what AMD is already offering.



Not sure, it looks pretty decent and solid on paper as a single GPU card. Knowing previous Kelpers, I have a feeling it will turn out to be quite efficient compared to the competition. I'm excited tbh


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Looked on newegg a couple of hours ago - 690s go for $1k+ there while factory OCed 7970s go for as little as $420
Thus


Rahmat Sofyan said:


> GeForce GTX Titan average increase over Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition: (47 + 30 + 32 + 35 + 43 + 24) / 6 = 35 %
> GeForce GTX Titan average increase over GeForce GTX 680: (54 + 49 + 24 + 54 + 37 + 37) / 6 = 42.5 %


Makes it look that from the price point of view, x2 7970 would still be much better deal.
Of course, that is only from this one point of view. I could name many situations where the Titan would be the sanest choice. But w/e.

P.S. please note that for various reasons, I simply cannot use AMD cards, even if I wanted. As an example.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 19, 2013)

DO WANT!







Source + more juicy info:

http://videocardz.com/39721/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-released


----------



## techtard (Feb 19, 2013)

This card looks pretty nice from an aesthetics perspective. But the price/performance ratio is all wrong.

Why spend that much for the Titan when you can wait a few months for the GTX 780 which will likely match the performance at a saner price?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 19, 2013)

Nanosuit! Ready for Crysis 3 ultra settings! Where's that millionaire uncle when you need him?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 19, 2013)

techtard said:


> Why spend that much for the Titan when you can wait a few months for the GTX 780 which will likely match the performance at a saner price?



That said - what IS this Titan model number -wise? What would it be its family number? 6xx? 7xx? How about the performance segment number?
Or maybe it's like one "freak" card that is "disowned by the family", thus being in its own "group" that includes only itself and nothing else?
i.e. the model name "Titan" makes its position rather ambiguous.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 19, 2013)

> Well, the crew went to work and boom, mission accomplished. They planted that 45 mm × 45 mm 2397-pin S-FCBGA chip with its 2688 shader/stream/CUDA processors onto a great PCB design, tucked 6 GB (24 pieces of 64M ×16 GDDR5 SDRAM) of memory (384-bit) on there and started designing a bunch of new tricks at BIOS and driver level.
> 
> I mention this specifically as the Geforce GTX Titan has been designed to overclock. The AIB partners will be allowed to offer voltage unlocked SKUs. And combined with GPU Boost 2.0 you will see this product boosting towards the 1100~1150 MHz range once you tweak it. The reference clock however is 836 MHz with a boost clock of 876 MHz.
> 
> However, tweaked... we got it running at 1176 MHz my man.



from here:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_preview_reference,1.html


----------



## techtard (Feb 19, 2013)

Vinska said:


> That said - what IS this Titan model number -wise? What would it be its family number? 6xx? 7xx? How about the performance segment number?
> Or maybe it's like one "freak" card that is "disowned by the family", thus being in its own "group" that includes only itself and nothing else?
> i.e. the model name "Titan" makes its position rather ambiguous.



The GTX 666! Or 699.
It's a limited edition card that will sell because it's limited edition.

AMD would do the same if they were smart, release a monster single GPU card and have it limited to 1000 or so units. They would make money off the people who need the absolute best, no matter the cost.
Kinda like the old guy in Jurassic Park. "Spare no expense"


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 19, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> from here:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_preview_reference,1.html



Wow, this thing is gonna fly.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 19, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> from here:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_preview_reference,1.html



Nice link dude.  I view Guru (Hilbert Hagedoorn as W1zzards not so evil twin).  Nice one


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 19, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> Wow, this thing is gonna fly.



If you managed to get to the last page and did not faint because of the excitement then you'll do when the price is presented.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 19, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> If you managed to get to the last page and did not faint because of the excitement then you'll do when the price is presented.



Oh crap.  £827.

$1000.

800 euros.

Arseholes.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 19, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> DO WANT!
> 
> http://videocardz.com/images/2013/02/GeForce-GTX-Titan-Launch-6.jpg
> 
> ...



Oh my god the SLi bridge is even awesome!


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 19, 2013)

Can't believe how quiet it runs, dear God I'm nursing a semi here.


----------



## DarkOCean (Feb 19, 2013)

looks like it boosts up to 993mhz out of the box


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 19, 2013)

Not sure why its even needed. A 690 rapes all those games already.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 19, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> DO WANT!
> 
> http://videocardz.com/images/2013/02/GeForce-GTX-Titan-Launch-6.jpg
> 
> ...



Nerd porn at it's finest

I'm guessing around GTX660Ti SLI performance this card will be


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 19, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not sure why its even needed. A 690 rapes all those games already.



Well the 690 needs some competition, don't you think?


----------



## DarkOCean (Feb 19, 2013)

i almost fainted when i've seen the price, no wonder they kept that info for the last page

"Aaaaand STOP

And that's where this article ends, sorry! Now we'll share the manufacturer suggested retail prices.

EUR 800 Ex VAT
GBP 827 Inc. VAT
USD 999 Inc. VAT"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2013)

Dark, It may drive other GPU prices down which is a good thing.


----------



## Ikaruga (Feb 19, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> from here:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_preview_reference,1.html



so sexy!


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Dark, It may drive other GPU prices down which is a good thing.



Which ones?  They've priced it higher than the current retail for a 690.  It doesn't make a difference to the rest of the gpu prices.  I was going to get one but for >£800 that just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 19, 2013)

Some NDA stuff broke by Nvidia:

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-titan/performance


----------



## DarkOCean (Feb 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Dark, It may drive other GPU prices down which is a good thing.



if it was ~$600-$700(max) then i would agree.


Crap Daddy said:


> Some NDA stuff broke by Nvidia:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-titan/performance


they cant brake their own NDA do they?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 19, 2013)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan Unboxing & Technology Ove...

This is too much. That baby has the privilege to touch the TITAN.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 19, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan Unboxing & Technology Ove...
> 
> This is too much. That baby has the privilege to touch the TITAN.



Nobody puts baby in the corner.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 19, 2013)

DarkOCean said:


> EUR 800 Ex VAT
> GBP 827 Inc. VAT
> USD 999 Inc. VAT"



Now that pricing is rather ghey for us Yuripeans:

USA gets it for $1k including VAT
Europe gets it for 800€ = ~1070$ Excluding VAT
Now, taking my country with its 21% VAT, as an example: it becomes ~$1290

USA - $1K, Me - $1.29K

Feels as if Nvidia wants to put something long and stiff inside European behinds, if You know what I mean... :shadedshu


----------



## repman244 (Feb 19, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Now that pricing is rather ghey for us Yuripeans:
> 
> USA gets it for $1k including VAT
> Europe gets it for 800€ = ~1070$ Excluding VAT
> ...



You need to take all the expenses and incomes into consideration before you directly compare prices.
It's not NVIDIA's fault for higher VAT, and they didn't price it like most of others with the standard $ = € + VAT


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 19, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Now that pricing is rather ghey for us Yuripeans:
> 
> USA gets it for $1k including VAT
> Europe gets it for 800€ = ~1070$ Excluding VAT
> ...



No that's your government that's doing that sir. Unless NVIDIA is the one charging you VAT.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 19, 2013)

repman244 said:


> You need to take all the expenses and incomes into consideration before you directly compare prices.
> It's not NVIDIA's fault for higher VAT, and they didn't price it like most of others with the standard $ = € + VAT





TheMailMan78 said:


> No that's your government that's doing that sir. Unless NVIDIA is the one charging you VAT.



It's more expensive in Europe even BEFORE applying VAT. How's that not Nvidia's fault?

EDIT: As in: Europe gets it for 800€ = ~1070$ Excluding VAT


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 19, 2013)

In my country with the VAT plus taxes is more than 1000Euros. Way to go nVidia!


----------



## repman244 (Feb 19, 2013)

Vinska said:


> It's more expensive in Europe even BEFORE applying VAT. How's that not Nvidia's fault?
> 
> EDIT: As in: Europe gets it for 800€ = ~1070$ Excluding VAT



I'll say it again, you cannot moan about different pricing because everything else is different as well.

And that $70 difference can come from higher expenses to sell it in the EU with all the silly laws.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 19, 2013)

It's a premium boutique product, no amount of whining about the price is gonna change the market they are targeting.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 19, 2013)

repman244 said:


> I'll say it again, you cannot moan about different pricing because everything else is different as well.
> 
> And that $70 difference can come from higher expenses to sell it in the EU with all the silly laws.



It's more than $70 difference. As the US price has VAT included. So that should also be taken into account. What's the VAT in the US, anyway?


----------



## repman244 (Feb 19, 2013)

Vinska said:


> It's more than $70 difference. As the US price has VAT included.



That's the whole point, NVIDIA isn't responsible for the extra 20% that goes on top of the price...they won't get anything from it.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> It's a premium boutique product, no amount of whining about the price is gonna change the market they are targeting.



Except they do it for every product.



repman244 said:


> That's the whole point, NVIDIA isn't responsible for the extra 20% that goes on top of the price...they won't get anything from it.



eee what? Look, in the US it's $1k WITH VAT. Now, what would be the price in the US WITHOUT VAT? Because we should not be comparing the prices while one of them includes VAT, and the other doesn't.
P.S. Do You even know why Nvidia lists the price without VAT in Europe, but With VAT in USA?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 19, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Except they do it for every product.



And they all sell too.


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 19, 2013)

What if they make a 'cut in the half' version, will it cost 500$?

Btw, this just means that the computers just got the supercomputers
What will happen to supercomputers???


----------



## repman244 (Feb 19, 2013)

Vinska said:


> eee what? Look, in the US it's $1k WITH VAT. Now, what would be the price in the US WITHOUT VAT? Because we should not be comparing the prices while one of them includes VAT, and the other doesn't.
> P.S. Do You even know why Nvidia lists the price without VAT in Europe, but With VAT in USA?



I know that, all I'm saying the difference isn't so big as you're trying to say. AFAIK US doesn't have VAT (sometimes it's only sales tax or something like that which is ~7% - someone correct me if I'm wrong).

NVIDIA doesn't list it with VAT because all countries have different VAT (some have 18, some 20, 25%...).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 19, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Except they do it for every product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. It costs more to ship to Europe because of a plethora of regulations. I know this because I've been working in textiles for 15+ years. That's why there is a small increase in price. Its not NVIDIA's problem man.

2. The US doesn't have VAT. Hell I buy off Newegg because its tax free.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 19, 2013)

Guys relax. We all know that the US have some of the best prices for products in the world. Heck, even the gas/oil price in US is more than half from the rest of the world. No need to fight here over the obvious.


----------



## Ikaruga (Feb 19, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The US doesn't have VAT. Hell I buy off Newegg because its tax free.



It's not that simple. Don't forget that you are comparing a buy inside the USA with a purchase of a product imported into an other country. This section of the wiki (with the examples) describes it a little bit better.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 19, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 1. It costs more to ship to Europe because of a plethora of regulations. I know this because I've been working in textiles for 15+ years. That's why there is a small increase in price. Its not NVIDIA's problem man.
> 
> 2. The US doesn't have VAT. Hell I buy off Newegg because its tax free.



Finally some one said it USA don't have VAT ( value-added tax "COUGH").

Although some stats you have to pay tax but not here in PA ..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> It's not that simple. Don't forget that you are comparing a buy inside the USA with a purchase of a product imported into an other country. This section of the wiki (with the examples) describes it a little bit better.



Do you think that GPU's are made in the US? Everything is imported man. Same as Europe. We just don't have VAT. However we are catching up to you guys in useless regulations and pointless taxes to line corrupt government officials pockets........but that's for another thread.


----------



## Ikaruga (Feb 19, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do you think that GPU's are made in the US? Everything is imported man. Same as Europe. We just don't have VAT. However we are catching up to you guys in useless regulations and pointless taxes to line corrupt government officials pockets........but that's for another thread.



You are still pretty far from reaching this advanced level self destructing bureauidiotracy


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> You are still pretty far from reaching this advanced level self destructing bureauidiotracy



 For BOTH of our sakes I pray our respective regional governments get their act together soon. Its beyond stupid at this point. IMO a few capitals buildings need some cleaning out of the trash.


----------



## tokyoduong (Feb 19, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Now that pricing is rather ghey for us Yuripeans:
> 
> USA gets it for $1k including VAT
> Europe gets it for 800€ = ~1070$ Excluding VAT
> ...



don't blame a company for what the government does. The government double and triple dip with taxes all the time. Businesses gets taxed on the income after expenses. You get income taxed and then pay more taxes when paying for products and services. You end up paying taxes with your taxed money. I know I am losing more than half of what i make if I account for all the taxes I pay.



AsRock said:


> Finally some one said it USA don't have VAT ( value-added tax "COUGH").
> 
> Although some stats you have to pay tax but not here in PA ..


We have sales tax that can go over 20% in some places. We also have all kinds of ridiculous taxes and more in the works. There's actually a new highway utility tax for hybrid/ev owners in the works where they have to pay an extra $100 or so a year. That's funny since we already pay these taxes in gasoline/diesel and annual registration/fees/hut/etc... 
The lottery has always supposed to be extra funding for education but we're lucky if half of that goes to the schools. You get taxed to hell if you win and even more if you want lump sum


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 19, 2013)

Newegg's got them up guys! Go grab one! HERE hehehe


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 19, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Newegg's got them up guys! Go grab one! HERE hehehe



5 dollar shipping? Screw that. I was gonna order one too.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 19, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 5 dollar shipping? Screw that. I was gonna order one too.



It's a GTX690...  I searched Titan and it took me there.. Pictures looks right and price... but it's a GTX690


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 19, 2013)

I was wondering about this.  Since Nvidia has been selling GK104 K10 Quadros at 50% discount how they were going to distinguish from the upcoming GK110 Quadros.

If you want Titan to run Double Percision. It will lock that card at base clock.  Its a smart move since this is aimed at gamers but you'd think its been crippled enough at $1k with no ECC and support they'd leave it alone.

Just thought that was interesting.


----------



## N3M3515 (Feb 19, 2013)

If nvidia needed this incredible jump in power consumption and price, for 30% perf increase, i don't see any radeon card coming 50% faster than 7970 Ghz, at least for a year. Maybe a refresh at 20% faster than 7970 Ghz/gtx 680 in about 8 months. Sad story...


----------



## AsRock (Feb 19, 2013)

tokyoduong said:


> don't blame a company for what the government does. The government double and triple dip with taxes all the time. Businesses gets taxed on the income after expenses. You get income taxed and then pay more taxes when paying for products and services. You end up paying taxes with your taxed money. I know I am losing more than half of what i make if I account for all the taxes I pay.
> 
> 
> We have sales tax that can go over 20% in some places. We also have all kinds of ridiculous taxes and more in the works. There's actually a new highway utility tax for hybrid/ev owners in the works where they have to pay an extra $100 or so a year. That's funny since we already pay these taxes in gasoline/diesel and annual registration/fees/hut/etc...
> The lottery has always supposed to be extra funding for education but we're lucky if half of that goes to the schools. You get taxed to hell if you win and even more if you want lump sum




I am aware of the taxes in the US as seen as i lived here for 11 years now..  BUT yes VAT is still tax it's just politicians making another way up to tax you on top of other taxes.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 19, 2013)

Off Topic.

Taxes pay for Schools, Teachers, Law Enforcement, Hospitals (in some EU), Welfare (think disability) and much more.  It also pays for the biggest expense of most countries - the Military (inclusive of R&D and actually funding an Army/Navy?air Force).  And Nuclear Weapons.

USA is resource rich (Like Russia and China and other BRIC countries).  It can afford lower taxes as it sells or produces a lot of it's own consumable product.

The UK is tiny in comparison, has no wealth of natural resource and relies on taxes to fund all of the above.

Simple.

Titan is still too expensive.


----------



## Slizzo (Feb 19, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> It's a GTX690...  I searched Titan and it took me there.. Pictures looks right and price... but it's a GTX690



Pictures aren't "right". They have pictures of a GTX690 there, look at the fan shroud. Clearly has GTX 690 imprinted on it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 19, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Taxes pay for politician's ego boosting



Fixed that for you



the54thvoid said:


> Titan is still too expensive.


It is expensive because of exclusivity, unless you can find a substitute the price is going to stay expensive.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 19, 2013)

Who cares about VAT when it's already so expensive. I mean if you can afford something that's 900 I'm sure you can add another hundred or so. If you make hard work and sacrifices to raise 900 then probably this card is not for you.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 19, 2013)

Loaded power consumption of 214 watts (from PCGH - in German so break out your fav translator if req'd)






Nvidia also seem to have the noise/cooling solution down to a fine art.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't care about any of it...this card looks nice, and I want it. I'm not too concerned with performance...it's better than GTX680, I'm sure.

The price tag though, that's tough. I need at least two...but there is no way for me to afford such things.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I don't care about any of it...this card looks nice, and I want it. I'm not too concerned with performance...it's better than GTX680, I'm sure.
> 
> The price tag though, that's tough. I need at least two...but there is no way for me to afford such things.



Why do you need 2 Titan's lol. Im sure 6GB of vram is enough for your monitors. And yeah a price of 799 to 899 would make a lot more sense.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 19, 2013)

Slizzo said:


> Pictures aren't "right". They have pictures of a GTX690 there, look at the fan shroud. Clearly has GTX 690 imprinted on it.



Yea, I seen that after the double take.. I meant to say the overall picture... That heatsink shroud looks very close to the one they are using on the titan.. I had 3 of them in my cart and right before I hit buy.. I seen it was a GTX690... j/k lol there's no way I could afford 1... Let alone 3.. hehehe


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 19, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Why do you need 2 Titan's lol. Im sure 6GB of vram is enough for your monitors. And yeah a price of 799 to 899 would make a lot more sense.



There's more to a VGA than the amount of ram it has. And you wonder why you aren't taken seriously...

I already have dual 7950's, and they aren't fast enough, and a single Titan isn't going beat dual 7950's. Two Titans...maybe. Maybe three. I want that smecksky SLI bridge, too.







I WANT DIS NAOW!!


sadly, I have kids to feed instead.


----------



## radrok (Feb 19, 2013)

dat sli bridge :3


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> There's more to a VGA than the amount of ram it has. And you wonder why you aren't taken seriously...
> 
> I already have dual 7950's, and they aren't fast enough, and a single Titan isn't going beat dual 7950's. Two Titans...maybe. Maybe three. I want that smecksky SLI bridge, too.
> 
> ...



oh jesus. And yes I know theres more to a VGA then ram lol. :shadedshu

The first thing i noticed was that SLI bridge.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 19, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The first thing i noticed was that SLI bridge.



I hope you can buy it.






I mean really, if you can...that might be a deal closer for me. Sell me three cards with a bridge in a nice package deal. I already got the Dominator Platinums...too bad the pic looks like you'd never be able to install any case plugs, like power, reset, you know...the important stuff.





But it better damn well light up the NV logo...dammit.


----------



## erocker (Feb 19, 2013)

I'd like to see them stick with this design for future cards. Looks great!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I hope you can buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, these cards go PERFECTLY with the platinums! Im surprised the card will be priced at $1,000. It won't beat the 690 I dont think, and the 690 is still priced that high.


----------



## erocker (Feb 19, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> yeah, these cards go PERFECTLY with the platinums! Im surprised the card will be priced at $1,000. It won't beat the 690 I dont think, and the 690 is still priced that high.



If performance beats GTX 680/7970ghz by close to 50% overall, it will be worth it... and I will buy one. If not, well... Congrats to those who decide to buy this.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 19, 2013)

erocker said:


> If performance beats GTX 680/7970ghz by close to 50% overall, it will be worth it... and I will buy one. If not, well... Congrats to those who decide to buy this.



Agreed  Bring on Thursday.

I wouldnt even want to stick Titan on water cooling either. The stock cooling is way to sexy to take off.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 19, 2013)

erocker said:


> If performance beats GTX 680/7970ghz by close to 50% overall, it will be worth it... and I will buy one. If not, well... Congrats to those who decide to buy this.



Overclocked vs reference 7970GHz/680 I think it will go 50% average (that's around GTX690 performance)


----------



## erocker (Feb 19, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> Overclocked vs reference 7970GHz/680 I think it will go 50% average (that's around GTX690 performance)



That's what I'm waiting to find out... and the price. That of course is a big factor. I can afford it, two if I want.. But I'm not going to jump on the ship if I don't personally find the price/performance ration to my liking. At 2560x1440 I could always use more grunt.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 19, 2013)

Can someone consolidate news threads... what a mess! Two threads, same shit. Less drooling more modding!


----------



## N3M3515 (Feb 19, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> Loaded power consumption of 214 watts (from PCGH - in German so break out your fav translator if req'd)
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/scree..._Titan_Power_and_Noise_against_Single-GPU.png
> 
> Nvidia also seem to have the noise/cooling solution down to a fine art.



There is no way titan consumes less than 7970 Ghz


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 19, 2013)

N3M3515 said:


> There is no way titan consumes less than 7970 Ghz



I say, what Dark Magic did Nvidia had to use to make it like that!? 

<joke>I bet it involved sacrificing 12 units of world's most precious resource to some dark elder gods or something.</joke>
(BTW the world's most precious resource is: <!joke>hot legal-aged lolis with very unusual _natural_ hair colors (this _does_ happen, albeit due to a very rare mutation. There are at least a couple of hundred [alive] people with this mutation in the world right now, AFAIK)</!joke>)


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 19, 2013)

N3M3515 said:


> There is no way titan consumes less than 7970 Ghz



I was more concern that they shipped a $1k GPU "The worlds fastest single gpu" in bubble wrap and a beat up cardboard box.

The 690 was all dolled up. Crowbar, wooden box and foam support. Then it was in a beat up box.

$1K sure doesnt buy you what it used to 6months ago

If thats a picture of the Titan die its a A1.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 19, 2013)

N3M3515 said:


> There is no way titan consumes less than 7970 Ghz



Maybe not, but I don't think there is a lot in it. Hilbert has the Titan drawing only 10% more than the 7970GE - although I'm not sure what he's loading the boards with.

If nothing else, the GPU represents a pretty good effort on Nvidia's part. 50% larger than the Tahiti chip, with only 10% greater power usage, and 10% better transistor density (12.89 million/mm^2 vs 11.82 for Tahiti)- for what I assume is greater than a 10% performance gain in both gaming and compute.


Xzibit said:


> If thats a picture of the Titan die its a A1.


Same as Tesla K20/K20C/K20X. Nvidia silicon starts at A1.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 19, 2013)

250W TDP of the card and we all (should) know you cant manage to hit the TDP unless you use Furmark, LOL!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 19, 2013)

Few clicks overclocking on Titan. 1123 Mhz, silent as a whisper on an open bench. Other interesting stuff in the following video. German speaking people will understand better (I'm not one) 

Geforce GTX Titan - Nvidia-Karte im Unboxing Video...


----------



## hhumas (Feb 20, 2013)

awesome specf .. will give it a try in a year or 2


----------



## atikkur (Feb 20, 2013)

i have a big feeling , there will be variants of GK110 in the future... we just have to wait.


----------

